# 500k Post giveaway



## Jason

We will be giving away a $50 dollar gift certificate to Amazon.com for the person that guesses the correct date of the 500,000 post. Just post your date in this thread to enter. 


TechSupportForum.com Sweepstakes. Sponsored by Tech Support Forum.com
1) GENERAL: No purchase necessary to enter. At least one valid entry must be received to qualify for the contest. 

2) TO ENTER: There is one (1) ways to enter this sweepstakes.
Method One (1): Submit a reply to this thread with a date of which you think we will hit 500,000 posts. Only one submission per user. Sponsor assumes no responsibility for lost, late, or for any computer, online, telephone, or human error or technical malfunctions that may occur. All entries become the property of the TechSupportForum.com and will not be returned.

3) PRIZES: (1) Grand Prize: A $50 (fifty) Gift Certificate to Amazon.com. Any tax on a prize is the sole responsibility of the winner. No substitution, cash alternative or transfer of any prize is permitted, except Sponsor may, at its discretion, substitute a prize of equal or greater value. If a winner cannot accept prize, then prize will be forfeited and awarded to an alternate winner. TechSupportForum.com supplies prize.

4) WINNER SELECTION: Winner be selected at the time of the 500,000 post. All reasonable attempts will be made to contact winner in order to claim prize. Winner forfeits prize if not claimed within 30 (thirty) days from drawing date. Representatives of TechSupportForum.com will officially judge the contest. All decisions will be final. 

5) ELIGIBILITY: This sweepstakes is open where acceptible by law and can recieve Amazon.com shipments, 18 years of age or older at the time of entry, or have parents permission. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited by law. 

6) GENERAL CONDITIONS: Sweepstakes entrants agree to be bound by the terms of these official rules. The laws of the United States govern this Sweepstakes. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. All federal, state and local taxes are the responsibility of prizewinners. All prizes will be awarded. By entering, participants release and hold harmless sponsor and their respective subsidiaries, affiliates, directors, officers, prize suppliers, employees and/or agents from any and all liability or any injuries, loss or damage of any kind arising from or in connection with this Sweepstakes or acceptance or use of any prize won. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. 

7) INTERNET: Sponsor is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any telephone network or telephone lines, computer on-line systems, servers, or providers, computer equipment, software, failure of any e-mail or entry to be received by sponsors on account of technical problems, human error or traffic congestion on the Internet or at any Web site, or any combination thereof, including any injury or damage to participant's or any other person's computer relating to or resulting from participation in this Sweepstakes. In the event of a dispute regarding entries received from multiple users having the same email account, the authorized subscriber of the email account used to enter will be deemed to be the entrant and must comply with these rules. Authorized account subscriber is the natural person who is assigned the e-mail address by the Internet Service Provider (ISP), on-line service provider, or other organization responsible for assigning e-mail addresses

8) WINNER'S NAME: The winners will be announced at http://www.TechSupportForum.com and at other locations at the discretion of TechSupportForum.com as soon as winners reply with confirmation. To receive the name of the winner by mail, send an email to: webmaster @ TechSupportForum.com. Requests received after 30 (thirty) days from the winner announced will not be fulfilled. 
The Sponsor of this sweepstakes is TechSupportForum.com
(c) TechSupportForum.com


----------



## ebackhus

Might want to disable post editing, Danrak. :tongue:

May 18, 2006.


----------



## kodi

May 10,2006


----------



## V0lt

How long do we have to get our guesses in?


----------



## V0lt

My official guess is May 11th 2006


----------



## MalachiConstant

I'm just going to throw out a date... April 27, 2006.


----------



## forcifer

May 15, 2006


----------



## rainbug

May 22, 2006.


----------



## bry623

4/23/2006


----------



## dai

20/4/06


----------



## cjessee

*Guess*

May 25, 2006


----------



## cconner6156

march 18th


----------



## V0lt

You do realize that today is march 30th, right? :laugh:


----------



## Dhsdrumer

April 17,2006


----------



## sinclair_tm

i say april 16 of this year.


----------



## Fenrry

June 4, 2006. :laugh:


----------



## Jason

Wow, a lot of late guesses. I was hoping to start the random giveaways about mid April, but with these guesses they may have to wait.


----------



## MalachiConstant

Yeah, I'm surprised as well. I succumbed to the groupmind, though. I originally had April 22, but seeing everyone else guessing May pushed me back five days.

Shoulda stuck with it. Although it will probably be earlier still.


----------



## e_deb_2002

i hope its 16th april 2006


----------



## 95five-0

the next thursday that comes after the week before next

but seriously 

Apr 21


----------



## 40sondacurb

May 1st


----------



## Ralck

August 4th, 2006


----------



## gffb

My choice May 25th.


----------



## Glaswegian

19th April 2006


----------



## hobs

April 22


----------



## bbman228

i say march 4th 2006


----------



## slumbersix

April 25th


----------



## forcifer

bbman228 said:


> i say march 4th 2006


...that was amonth ago....


----------



## dorts

22 April 2006!!


----------



## lynnstal

How about April 28th


----------



## GarnetCompy

Hmmm...I'll go with April Nineteenth.


----------



## Geekgirl

April 15th ......tax day :grin:


----------



## MoralTerror

2nd May


----------



## dpmnc

april 30th


----------



## Rei_Akuma

*Two Days Before The Day After Tomarrow.*


 Jackpot.


----------



## newfilter

*Your guess is as good as mine*

April 26th 2006


----------



## BrianTwigley

Uhh i'll say 12th May


----------



## paddy0099

*april 24*

i think april 24 seems to be a fine date so i will suggest it for the big post


----------



## nmr59

*500,000th post*

I've chosen April 28th! Thanks


----------



## Bwelch

January 16th!


----------



## cheesecheeks

I would have to say May 23. Those people who have not looked at this thread are really missing out!:laugh:


----------



## bass_player102

*guess*

I'm goin with May 8th, 2006. (my birthday)


----------



## nickster_uk

12th of never...

Or..

When Satan goes to work on a snow plough 

Seriously..I guess May 3rd 2006 at 4:07 and 38 seconds (pm) hehe


----------



## NewFoundMonkey8

May 17th 06


----------



## [Mystic]

10th june


----------



## Hustler24

May 6th, 2006.


----------



## Vikesrock8411

April 19th 2006


----------



## Skep

April 18th, 2006

Gf's b-day :shy:


----------



## cjschaf

may 12, 06


----------



## Brandmon

April 30th


----------



## Erick_P_Bio

april 19, 2006


----------



## Sonic_Death

April 18th, 2006


----------



## sweetloop

May 7, 2006

Now I'm gonna have to post like crazy on that day!


----------



## Dhsdrumer

I would have to say today April 18


----------



## Guest

dhs your post was the 500.001st post


----------



## GarnetCompy

Hmmm....520,012 posts when I logged on a minute ago. Noone guessed April 18th. Does it go to the closest person? Then its a tie between me and glas, I think.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Skep said:


> April 18th, 2006
> 
> Gf's b-day :shy:


he guessed it on the 13th garnet, so to answer your question, no, its not between you and glas. :grin:


----------



## Jason

Skep said:


> April 18th, 2006
> 
> Gf's b-day :shy:



You should thank your girlfriend, as you were the first to guess the correct date. Congradulations.


----------



## crunchy124816

April 29th at 1:17am :winkgrin:


----------



## Dhsdrumer

PurpleSky said:


> dhs your post was the 500.001st post


Yes i know. I saw that it was almost over and i missed it by a day. I guessed the 17th.


----------



## tomvilfroy

I'll say May 17, 2006


----------



## wired_LAIN

May 24th, 2006

hey my second post!


----------



## wired_LAIN

or... its over already.

Why is there no edit button -_- double posting is the devil


----------



## forcifer

yea, danrak, can you close this? its over already, but i dont know who won


----------

